
Firefox Developer Edition - tazer
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Developer_Edition
======
callahad
Hi! Just a heads up that folks from the dev tools team will be monitoring this
thread and are on-hand to answer questions. We'll try not to thread sit too
much. :) In brief, the Developer Edition is a new release channel for Firefox,
replacing Aurora (our pre-Beta channel). Everything else about the release
cadence is the same.

There are four major new features here:

1\. The Firefox Tools Adapter ("Valence"), which lets you use the Firefox dev
tools to inspect and debug pages in Chrome for Android and Safari for iOS. The
goal: one set of tools to debug any browser.

2\. Side-by-side profiles. The Developer Edition defaults to a profile named
`dev-edition-default`, which makes it easier to run Developer Edition at the
same time as a normal release version of Firefox. You don't have to deal with
the profile switcher each time.

3\. Developer-friendly defaults. Developer Edition ships with things like
remote debugging and browser-chrome debugging enabled by default.

4\. And, for all of you who hated Australis, a compact theme with square tabs.

But those are just consequences of the single biggest change:

5\. We have a new channel, which new rules. And we want to use it to build the
best possible browser for web developers. We can ship new tools that aren't
yet ready for the Beta channel, and we can change the browser's appearance and
defaults specifically for web developers.

We'll be watching this thread during launch, but you can always submit feature
requests on UserVoice. The right people _will_ see them:
[https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-
devel...](https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-developer-
tools-ideas)

This isn't a finished product. It's an invitation.

What tools do you need?

~~~
paulojreis
From the top of my mind:

1\. HTTP Request builder (think cURL with a nicer GUI and the ability to save
presets);

2\. Web Proxy, able to "stop-and-modify" requests (think Fiddler or Charles);

3\. Network conditions simulator for throttling, packet dropping and limited
bandwidth, with profiles (e.g. GPRS);

4\. Local Mock REST API, with a few predefined endpoints (e.g. /users/) + the
ability to create new ones (with configurable values such as random integers
between X and Y or a random string which is a valid e-mail);

5\. Multi-touch simulator (with a modifier key);

6\. A usability test facilitator, able to create test scripts and
automatically record timing and extra information (e.g. define a task that
ends when user clicks the element with id X; when said user clicks #X, you
annotate the time, the number of misclicks, etc). You could also implement
this for static images, with clickable regions. I would love you for this one.

~~~
dante9999
I see that concerning point one and two there is option 'edit and resend'
visible if you hover over request in network tab, and there is also option
'enable persistent logs', that shows what happens between refreshes. Don't
know how it works, just playing around for 10 minutes.

Overall I'm impressed with new network panel, much better than before.

~~~
jimmyhmiller
That's pretty excited. Unfortunately when I try to edit and send a POST it
gets changed to an option. Anyone know why?

~~~
sebasmagri
The OPTIONS request you're getting is probably just a preflight request
related with CORS policies.

------
tbassetto
I think it really should not prompt to be the default browser when you launch
it (and maybe never show this prompt like Chrome Canary).

A colleague had a weird race condition (I guess) with this prompt + the "how-
to" overlays and Firefox Developer Edition stopped responding to clicks 3
seconds after launching it…

Kudos for using a different profile than the classic Firefox/Nightly :)

~~~
trvz
At installation, there's also a checkbox to set it as the default browser, and
it's pre-checked. I think, even full-time web developers wouldn't want to set
it as default, and Mozilla should retain themselves here.

~~~
craigds
FWIW I'm using it as my default browser. Maybe it's just me, but a developer
browser is more than just for debugging websites. I really like the way
they've customised certain things to be power-user-friendly (e.g. no
patronising "Show Advanced Settings" buttons)

I've always used the bleeding edge Aurora and Chrome, have never had
substantial problems with that.

------
Walkman
Angelina Fabbro introduced this tool on a Web developer conference in Hungary
[1] a couple of days ago. Here is a short summary as far as I can recall:

\- a couple of decades ago alert() was used by pretty much everybody for
debugging, even her :) [2]

\- most of the developers use(d|s) Chrome for web development

\- this is the first serious dedicated tool for web developers which is not
just a browser plugin

you don't have to close a million tabs during development

\- they worked together with the Firebug team, there will be no duplicate
functionality in the plugin and the browser

\- seamless Firebug integration. You can switch between Firebug and default
theme, it will not break your workflow

\- NOT a new browser which you have to support, same engine as in Firefox,
nothing new or special about it

\- multiple profiles

\- developer friendly default settings like enabled experimental CSS features,
etc.

\- UX improvements for changing config, like switches for features, so you
don't have to dig about:config

\- support debugging Android, even the iOS simulator or attached device real
time

\- the dev team is really looking for feedback, they want to make web
developers' life easier and put in features based on feedback

\- there will be no built in REST API tester tool like Postman REST Client at
first, but I was not the first dev who asked for it, so they will consider it
for sure

\- it will replace the firefox dev channel

\- themeable

\- much stable than nightly, but you can try out experimental browser
features, so it's a good compromise

[1]: [http://instagram.com/p/vIiNp_vRXD/](http://instagram.com/p/vIiNp_vRXD/)

[2]:
[https://twitter.com/hopefulcyborg/status/530033632636055552](https://twitter.com/hopefulcyborg/status/530033632636055552)

------
realusername
I'm taking advantage of the fact that there's a few Mozilla developers around
to say a big thank you to the team.

I've never used most of the features of the developer edition except the
console and everything is great on this developer edition.

I'm a proud owner of a Firefox OS phone and the simulator is really good and
fast, I think I'm going to make an app or two during my spare time !

A big thank you to all the team for your great work !

~~~
Yoric
I'm not part of the devtools team, but I'm going to shamelessly accept the
thank you on their behalf.

Have fun coding :)

------
grk
For those not liking the dark UI, you can switch by opening the dev tools,
clicking the gear icon on the right and selecting "light theme".

~~~
_jomo
In case it's already light, but looks a bit unclean then you might have set it
to _Firebug theme_ which apparently comes with Firebug. For some reason this
was the default for me.

------
nickpresta
If a member of the dev tools team is watching, when first launching Firefox
Developer Edition, I get a modal on top of a modal:

[http://i.imgur.com/w11zZJJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/w11zZJJ.png)

This wouldn't be a problem usually (although strange) but I have to click the
partially hidden box under the top most box to dismiss anything.

~~~
callahad
Doh. That's [http://bugzil.la/989947](http://bugzil.la/989947) :(

------
jekrb
There's no need to download this if you're already running firefox aurora.
Just update and you'll find that firefox aurora is now firefox developer.

------
zenocon
Doesn't look like I can debug websockets? Chrome's network tab allows you to
see websocket frames, but you have to navigate away from it and back to it
again to refresh it -- which is a pain.

I'm not seeing where/how to view frames in the network tab here, but perhaps I
missed it?

~~~
zimbatm
Last time I checked Firefox didn't support showing the websocket frames

~~~
mtrycz
I vote for this.

Websockets have been around for years, and are becoming normal in day to day
internet. Mozilla was one of the biggest promotors. I'm using them more and
more.

It just doesn't make sense that I can not debug websockets in Firefox.

------
rdebeasi
Exciting stuff! If you're already on Aurora, when you auto-update to developer
edition, you'll switch over to the new dev profile and your bookmarks and
settings will be gone. You can get at those by opening the profile manager and
switching back to the default profile, or by using a stable version of
Firefox.

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-
create-...](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-
remove-firefox-profiles)

~~~
kibwen
In my case this was unnecessary and the update to Developer Edition preserved
everything. Might have something to do with the fact that I already make use
of multiple profiles.

EDIT: Wait! The default profile was used when clicking "Restart" from within
the updater, but when closing and reopening the browser manually it did indeed
start up with a new profile.

------
tshadwell
I noticed the logo loads slowly and it actually loads a huge x1024 image
[https://mdn.mozillademos.org/files/9069/firefox-dev-
ed_logo-...](https://mdn.mozillademos.org/files/9069/firefox-dev-ed_logo-
only_1024.png)

~~~
groovecoder
We're working on this right now in #mdndev on irc.mozilla.org

~~~
NietTim
How many developers does it take to resize an image..?

~~~
ep103
I'd hope they don't all have access to their production servers.

------
_jomo
If you don't like setting up your Browser again, you can go to
about:preferences#general and uncheck _Allow Firefox Developer Edition and
Firefox to run at the same time_

This will cause Firefox Dev to use the Firefox profile with all your settings
and Addons.

~~~
lucideer
Thank you for this! That was quite a panicky first-run experience until I read
this comment ...

------
kolme
I have a few problems with this.

First, using a browser which includes fancy experimental features might result
in the page looking or behaving differently in the users' (stable) browsers. I
see this as kind of risky, that's why I usually develop against stable
browsers and use the nightly/aurora for personal browsing.

Second, having browser-chrome debugging on by default is not very helpful for
web developers, it actually gets in the way. It might be more useful to
activate these features in the nightly channel, where people are more actively
debugging the browser itself.

Third, if this channel is the intended one for developers, why ship the
development tools with the stable release?

------
JetSpiegel
Just a rebranding of Aurora, focused on developers?

I was expecting something more from all the fanfare.

~~~
callahad
There are new features (tools adapter, side-by-side profiles, compact theme,
developer-friendly default preferences).

But what's larger than any of that is the change in Mozilla's policy /
conception of the pre-Beta channel. This is very much a v0 offering, of
course, but it's an indication that we genuinely want to take developer
feedback seriously and co-design this _with_ you.

We've given ourselves the freedom to ship tools into Developer Edition that
aren't yet ready for Beta. We're willing to change the browser's appearance
and defaults specifically for a web developer audience.

If you have feature requests, please submit (or upvote) them on UserVoice:
[https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-
devel...](https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/forums/246087-firefox-developer-
tools-ideas) the DevTools team actively monitors and responds to requests
there. Your ideas will get seen, and now, we have even more freedom to
actually execute on them.

~~~
warp
Hm, so if I develop on this I will still have to test in the regular stable
Firefox release, that seems unfortunate.

Having more tools in a developer edition compared to the regular version of
the browser seems fine, but at least for me I would like run it with the same
rendering engine my users are likely to run.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I don't understand the problem. Responsible web developers test across
multiple browsers anyway, and this edition allows you to hook the developer
edition tools into other browsers.

------
Gracana
I noticed there's a checkbox for "make FirefoxDeveloperEdition my default
browser," is that just a vestigial thing from the regular FF installer, or is
it actually safe for me to use FFDE as my regular browser?

~~~
sp332
This page says "We'll include experimental tools that aren't yet ready to ride
the trains to release." But [https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/11/mozilla-
introduces-the-fir...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/11/mozilla-introduces-
the-first-browser-built-for-developers-firefox-developer-edition/) says "It’s
a stable developer browser which is not only a powerful authoring tool but
also robust enough for everyday browsing." So maybe the browser part is
stable, but the tools are experimental? And it uses a different profile by
default, so a broken plugin can't step on your history, bookmarks etc.

~~~
masklinn
From other comments, it's ~aurora (pre-beta) but it may get new tools from
nightly much sooner, very soon after nightly and long before they move to
beta.

So the browser itself should be pretty stable, but the devtools may not be.

It may also gets developer-specific UI customisations which never get merged
into the beta/release channels.

------
andyfleming
It would be great to see something like JSON View be built in.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/jsonview/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/jsonview/)

(There could be an option to disable "automatic JSON formatting" for those who
don't like it for whatever reason)

------
timdorr
Here's the prettier link to download: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/developer/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/developer/)

~~~
agumonkey
I believe this is the stub (~400Ko)

Sniffing my laptop gave me this [http://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/nightl...](http://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-
aurora/firefox-35.0a2.en-US.win32.installer.exe)

Felt weirdly generic since the name didn't indicate any special edition, but I
ran it and it says developer edition.

\----

tl;dr In case someone needs an offline installer, grab that url.

~~~
towelguy
The subt stopped downloading in my crappy connection and gave me this link to
the installer:
[https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/late...](https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
mozilla-aurora/firefox-35.0a2.en-US.win32.installer.exe)

Edit: Use the custom installation option to prevent it from becoming your
default browser.

~~~
agumonkey
All that work for nothing, if only I had a crappy connection :)

------
px1999
The developer tools are the only thing stopping me from switching back to FF
from Chrome.

The tooling in Firefox does seem to be improving rapidly (kudos to the devs
for that, I'm not trying to trivialise the hard work that they've been putting
in, by any means), but there are still several basic(?) features missing from
the script debugger. Calling this a "developer edition" is IMO a misnomer
until you can reasonably use it to develop pages/sites/applications -
currently every other major "not-for-developer edition" browser already gives
you almost everything this does, and in some areas quite a bit more.

What would make it a developer browser to me:

* Folder grouping on resources

* Allowing webide or the script web tools tab to work with local folders (Chrome workspace equivalent)

* Dynamic updates to scripts (Chrome workspace/dev tools equivalent)

* The ability to open and/or display more than 1 script at a time. Tabs in developer tools should operate like browser tabs (orderable, poppable etc)

I hope that this isn't just a re-branding exercise - the video, site and
fanfare make it sound like Mozilla's aiming to make something great for
developers (not to mention that the FF tools are headed in the right
direction), but the first release and associated posts/comments seem to
indicate that it's essentially a nicer packaging of what used to be aurora.

~~~
Yoric
This is largely the codebase that used to be Aurora. However, it's not a
"nicer packaging", it's a complete change of direction for Aurora.

Now regarding your needs, the devtools teams is watching this thread, but just
in case they miss your message, you might be better off making your
requirements known here:
[https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/](https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com/)

------
fiatjaf
I've always used Chrome since I started developing, and I liked their
Developer Tools. Since I switched to Firefox four months ago I've had a lot of
trouble with FF DevTools:

* debugging is too slow (or my computer is weak, but Chrome DevTools run smoothly); * debugging is very slow; * the debugger has some unpredictable behavior, like stopping at all calls that lead to some error, when I expected it to stop at the error properly.

------
wkdown
For some reason, I convinced myself that Valence was going to allow us to
change the engine to Webkit and Trident as well as Gecko. While testing iOS
and Android is awesome, this would have been downright incredible.

------
KyleSanderson
Not to be the guy to bring this up again, but if this is targeted for
development why are sessions still limited to consuming 2GB of memory? Why is
nightly still the only branch with 64bit builds?

~~~
JohnTHaller
You'd be amazed how small a difference 64-bit makes in browsers. And in most
apps for that matter.

Source: I package apps for portable use for PortableApps.com. We analyze many
of our apps for whether the trade-off of a size increase including both the
32-bit and 64-bit versions of an app is outweighed by the performance or
stability advantages of the 64-bit version of a given app. Including the
64-bit version is worth it in VERY few instances. Even then, it won't help
most users.

------
mariusmg
Is the theme available to use it with "regular" Firefox ?

------
bigbango
For those who like me are wary of running unverified binaries:

\- checksums:
[https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/late...](https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
mozilla-aurora/firefox-35.0a2.en-US.linux-x86_64.checksums)

\- signatures:
[https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/late...](https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-
mozilla-aurora/firefox-35.0a2.en-US.linux-x86_64.checksums.asc)

\- signing key:
[https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/lat...](https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/KEY)

edit: reformatting

2nd edit: added https

~~~
skrebbel
You're wary of running unverified binaries but you're OK when they're verified
by a checksum downloaded over unencrypted HTTP?

~~~
bigbango
Thanks, I was so focused on finding the files that I forgot.

~~~
MichaelGG
The criticism is the same: You're worried about running binaries from a
particular source, but will accept the signatures from the same source?

~~~
bigbango
Yes, when I don't have any out of band method for obtaining the key.

Also, the sources aren't the same, the binary is downloaded from a mirror /
CDN while the links I posted are from the main FTP server.

edit: grammar corrections

------
nartz
Firefox already does a lot - how about a website similar to 'RailsCasts' that
takes different use cases and shows how to do them with FireFox plugins?

I think its important to differentiate different users / use cases, because
'Web Developer' is pretty broad.

------
tzgrish
Editing JavaScript functions on the fly is the main feature I hear devs
complain about Firefox devtools (anecdotal). Chrome allows you to edit the
JavaScript in the script tag which is amazingly intuitive. I realize editing
variable values is possible while debugging, there are console commands and
Scratchpad is neat, but it's not the same. Being able to edit the JS directly
in the tab, _save_ and see the changes on the page is a huge time saver.

I was able to find a firebug feature request with applicable bugzilla links:
[https://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=5083](https://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=5083)

Edit: changed reload to save

------
bad_user
Wow, so Firefox's Preferences panel is being redesigned, or is this a
"Developer Edition" thing? I like it - hopefully they'll also add searching
capabilities. Yes, like in Chrome, that was a good design choice.

On the theme, I personally don't like dark themes for my browser. But I like
that this theme is space efficient, so I hope to see an equivalent for the
stable Firefox, as I for one would use it, but please make it light instead of
dark :)

I do hope to see Electrolysis get some love. It's available in Nightly, but
not in this developer preview. From what I understand, the next version (36)
is the first version in which Electrolysis starts being moved between
channels.

Anyway, great job.

~~~
kibwen
The preference panel redesign has been a _long_ time coming (years, it feels
like), and yes it does look fantastic compared to the prior tabbed popup
window.

Also, you can get a light version of the same compact theme by opening the
devtools (Ctrl+Shift+I), clicking the gear in the upper-right, and selecting
the "Light theme" radio button. It looks great!

------
blowski
Thanks! I've essentially been using a developer profile in Firefox for some
time, but the OSX dock doesn't play well with profiles, so this makes things a
lot easier.

------
hassanzaheer_
I would really like to see a good javascript profiling tool in FF. Chrome has
one but I think it can be improved upon.

~~~
Yoric
Have you tried the profiler in the devtools? If there's anything that you
think is missing, don't hesitate to mention it here:
[https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com](https://ffdevtools.uservoice.com)

------
philo23
I managed to get this when downloading Firefox Aurora over the weekend while
reinstalling my OS. I wasn't expecting the dark UI when I opened it. I
personally found it a little garish and I couldn't immediately see a way to
turn it off. Anyone know if there's a way to switch it back?

~~~
cadecairos
You can change the theme in the customization menu (there's a theme drop down
on the bottom left), or by using the about:addons and going to "appearance"

~~~
bjz_
Can you switch it to the normal OS theme? I'm really not a fan of the non-
standard UI... :[

~~~
callahad
Yep! [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Firefox/Developer_Editio...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/Firefox/Developer_Edition/Reverting)

------
dschep
Will [https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-
daily/+archive/ubuntu/...](https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-
daily/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-aurora) switch to this new build or will there
be a new PPA for Firefox Developer Edition?

~~~
AaronMT
Mozilla doesn't own this PPA, it's third party. Chris Coulson, the maintainer
had mentioned he doesn't have the time to maintain this anymore as I recall.
Suggest just getting Aurora on aurora.mozilla.org

~~~
dschep
Oh, didn't realize that. I got it from FF directly for now, but was hoping
there'd be an easier way to install it.

------
daphneokeefe
Can I run this Dev Edition side-by-side with the regular version of Firefox,
on the same machine?

~~~
Siecje
Yeah, you can with other channels but you have to setup a different profile.
By default this has a different profile.

------
robertschultz
Some of the same points other are bringing up.

1\. HTTP Request Builder (i.e. Postman) 2\. Web Proxy 3\. Make the Web IDE for
anything like Atom or SublimeText 4\. CSS media emulation

The release looks great, congratulation guys. Looking forward to the future of
this model.

------
kristopolous
I'm going to complain that it doesn't work on my tiling window manager.
Usually I can't do this because I'm not the target audience.

But this time I am!!! So yeah, menu doesn't work in notion. There you go!

------
alwayslearning
Why all the negativity? It's an early release and a great idea, not to mention
they're actively soliciting feedback and answering questions in the thread.
Thanks for this, Mozilla!

------
rpwverheij
Just downloaded it and gave it a try. I've been using chrome for development
for a long time and I must say this looks really good and I'd really like to
switch cause I like the firefox image/mission much more. However I'm
experiencing some problems editing my .less files directly from the browser.
They don't show up in the list of style sheet files, even though I have "show
original sources" checked. Where do I submit an issue for this?

~~~
asantos3
Bugzilla? [https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/)

------
sergiotapia
Unfortunately, I can't acces HackerNews with this new browser. Just a heads up
to the team, liking the browser so far!

Secure Connection Failed

An error occurred during a connection to news.ycombinator.com. The OCSP
response contains out-of-date information. (Error code:
sec_error_ocsp_old_response)

    
    
        The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
        Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem.

~~~
diversewhat
I'm getting this error on CyanogenMod (latest for nexus) using Firefox 33.0
Help anyone?

------
groovecoder
BTW, there are also some sweet new demos at
[https://developer.mozilla.org/demos/](https://developer.mozilla.org/demos/)

------
alanh
The annoying experience of launching this for the first time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8585522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8585522)

Direct link:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/f.cl.ly/items/2O3M10153r1h3A1P3T3T/...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/f.cl.ly/items/2O3M10153r1h3A1P3T3T/First-
run%20experience%20-%20Firefox%20Developer%20Edition.png)

~~~
tobr
I thought it was a bug in my install. You can't even close the top-most tour
window, because of the _covered_ prompt.

Apparently, the wide button where all the text is hidden sets Firefox as
default browser. I accidentally clicked it when trying to give the prompt
focus. Thankfully, OS X asked me to confirm that I wanted to do this.

I'm not sure what's worse, purposefully tricking me into setting default
browser by hiding the text of the prompt, or starting with such a buggy first-
run experience!

------
cavneb
Thank you for making this available. Great job Mozilla!

------
gear54rus
That's really cool. Big thanks to the team behind this!

The biggest feature for me was that it can run alongside the normal version of
Firefox so I could tinker with it without disrupting day-to-day workflow.

Not like it's a big deal or anything, but it still shows a warning when you
enter _about:config_ even though it's targeted at devs :)

------
Illniyar
I love firefox, but this looks like a simple rebranding of the experimental
beta version.

If that version is going to be the same version that regular users get 12
weeks from now, it's hardly "tailored" for developers.

Though I'm assuming getting rid of "unstable beta" marker gets a whole new
group of unknowing beta testers.

~~~
Siecje
The interface is for developers and will not be the same when in the stable
channel.

------
pherocity_
Well, I'm getting a 404 when trying to download. I'm guessing the new toolset
doesn't help with this?

~~~
_ducky
404 for me as well.

Update: The link for Download at the bottom of the page worked for me.

~~~
sgarrity
Should be all set now.

------
anonfunction
What is this "hello" thing I see in the top right as the smiley chat icon?
I've started a conversation, here's the link:
[https://hello.firefox.com/#call/fmX1j62g-P4](https://hello.firefox.com/#call/fmX1j62g-P4)

~~~
callahad
It's an experiment with WebRTC -- you can start peer-to-peer voice/video calls
with it. No accounts or special software needed. Just modern browsers. :)

------
chrift
The only issue I have with the inspector tools in its current guise, is the
fact you can't open an XHR request logged in the console in the network tab so
you can view the nicer layout of parameters and stuff.

Which is really annoying and the main reason I stick with firebug.

~~~
chrift
Lack of being able to format a JSON response from the console is my main issue
with this.

------
Superia
I don't know if this belongs here, but my Aurora installation automatically
replaced itself with Developer Edition, which would be fine if it did not also
delete all history, bookmarks, saved passwords, plugins etc. Is there anyway
to get that stuff back?

------
art-of-code
I honestly thought that Valence was a way to view renderings of the desktop
versions of Chrome, Safari, Opera and IE within Firefox. Anyway,
congratulations at the team at Mozilla for creating this. Can't wait to try
the WebIDE for editing remote code.

------
fpgeek
Is there an Android version? I can't find a download link when browsing from
my Nexus 7.

------
lechevalierd3on
I get a kernel Panics when I move a fullscreen window from one screen to
another one. If this can help
[https://gist.github.com/3on/cf6464e0ecb9f73aad6f](https://gist.github.com/3on/cf6464e0ecb9f73aad6f)

------
sergiotapia
Just to clarify is this the tool they announced a few days ago with that small
video?

~~~
cvburgess
Yup - the very same

------
Walkman
Here is the first talk about it by Angelina Fabbro if you are interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LPZMgRIXJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LPZMgRIXJc)

------
gsam
Looking forward to see how much of a 'Web IDE' can actually be achieved. I
continually feel like I should be making things in the browser, but there's no
adequate editor still.

------
mattfrommars
Please tell me there is a feature like in chrome when you do shift-esc. I
really would like to see CPU usages in a browser a memory breakdown like
about:memory

------
IanCal
Is it possible to create regular static websites using the webIDE? I couldn't
find anything but it seems like everything is there to be able to do this.

------
ecaron
Better conversation at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8583257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8583257)

------
zobzu
"you are using an outdated version of firefox" Sup mozilla im on freaking
nightly - detection seem to need work :)

------
pandog
Getting a 50kB/s download rate for the Linux bzip. If anyone's going to find
that annoying, it's developers!

~~~
kibwen
Confirm, speeds are positively glacial here using the official Aurora updater.
If nothing else, I suppose that indicates overwhelming popularity. :P

------
amelius
Does it support multiple browser profiles? Can I easily switch between
Gecko/IE 8,9,10/Webkit/etcetera?

------
plainOldText
Why the black theme? I think that as developers/designers we should use
environments which closely resemble that of the users we're creating for.
Colors influence people's emotions, as well as how they perceive a specific
design. Even if you are a designer, you're still a user; a user of your own
creations. And when you change the mindset to that of a user, why not change
the environment as well?

(just a thought)

~~~
nnethercote
I suspect the motivation is to make it easy to distinguish the developer
edition from the normal browser when you're running them side-by-side. There's
a light theme that you can switch to from within the developer tools panel.

------
GUNHED_158
So, Safari on iOS setup is only available for Linux and Mac users?! Is there
any plan to support IE simulation?

~~~
canuckistani
Safari on iOS is _currently_ working for Mac & OS X, but we plan to ship and
support Windows as well.

------
g4k
A key feature that is missing is having the option to open a private window
with all extensions disabled.

------
cturhan
As it is developer edition, would you give us option to enable/disable CORS
policy.

~~~
nubbie
Trying Firefox again after many years on Chrome. As a developer, this is the
thing I'm missing most so far.

Have been using the _Allow-Control-Allow-Origin:_ * extension[1] on Chrome,
while not perfect, is tolerable.

1\. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/allow-control-
allo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/allow-control-allow-
origi/nlfbmbojpeacfghkpbjhddihlkkiljbi?hl=en)

------
pimlottc
A little sad they didn't go with "Firefox Gold" for old time sake...

------
ganeshk
HI there i need full download file to install in my system how do I?

------
bmoresbest55
The download is taking so long! Apparently this is highly desired?

------
k__
WebIDE isn't for normal web-apps?

------
pluc
That's great. Now if everyone else could have an up-to-date, experimental-
feature-activated browser, this would be useful.

~~~
cdevroe
I agree. However, I think I'll use this for debugging my applications rather
than relying on it to see how our users will see our apps.

~~~
jader201
Effective debugging often depends on us being able to see the app as others
see our app.

------
fz7412
i can't install the firefox developer edition on ubuntu despite all efforts !

------
SnaKeZ
Linux?

~~~
Attic
There's a linux version as well, it automatically gave me the tar ball.

------
geniium
Will see if that new version will bring us (web developer) anything helpful.

------
ganeshk
i need a full .exe file how do I get that?

~~~
helb
[http://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/nightl...](http://download-
installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/nightly/latest-mozilla-
aurora/firefox-35.0a2.en-US.win32.installer.exe)

------
esro360
why isnt firebug installed by default ?

------
abhishekkr541
Great for porn, I guess. :-/

------
mariusmg
WebIDE still feels like a toy for now. Very little customization for the text
editor for now. Also the browser has a shiny new dark theme but the text
editor doesn't seem to support themes (and has a light theme as default).

~~~
Yoric
I have been using it for a few weeks, and I find it extremely useful. Not the
editor itself (I'm currently test-driving Atom), but the ability to quickly
send my app to all my devices and emulators, and remote debug it.

------
UncleCarbs
Am I the only one here

<insert image of Walter>

Who doesn't get how Dev Edition is different to normal firefox?

~~~
kibwen
AIUI, it replaces the Aurora channel in the Firefox release schedule (which
historically went Nightly -> Aurora -> Beta -> Release). In addition, whereas
previously all experimental browser features would be held back in Nightly
until fully-baked, this new channel will receive experimental developer tools
from Nightly while still holding back all experimental non-developer features,
so that the browsing experience itself isn't affected.

(Also, it has a darker and more compact visual theme by default that echoes
that of the built-in devtools.)

------
towelguy
Why emphatize on the download button that it is a "free download"? Maybe
they'll add a payed option in the future?

~~~
sp332
You get more clicks if you reassure people that it's free.

Edit: I'm serious, here's an example [https://vwo.com/blog/ab-test-case-study-
how-two-magical-word...](https://vwo.com/blog/ab-test-case-study-how-two-
magical-words-increased-conversion-rate-by-28/)

------
dz0ny
They bundled theme otherwise all old stuff. I was at least expecting remote
API, more UI fixes with dev tools.

/me Loves Chrome Dev tools, anything less is a waste of time...

~~~
Someone1234
They don't seem to have anything akin to Chrome's mobile emulator. They have
"Responsive Design View" but it is much less feature complete than Chrome's
mobile emulator, only seems to set a resolution.

~~~
Yoric
If you launch WebIDE, you'll see that it can install Firefox OS emulators. I
_think_ it can connect with an Android emulator, too, but I haven't checked.

------
warcode
Will this version survive months of usage with multiple open tabs without
performance deteriorating massively like the regular firefox? I left FF after
my 10th profile reset / reinstall to get back to "normal" performance.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I swear this type of comment is becoming like a meme, it's pretty much
repeated on every HN thread about Firefox.

The response is standard too... Electrolysis. Wait for it.

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis/Roadmap](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis/Roadmap)

~~~
bryanlarsen
I'm kind of hoping that Eloctrolysis never becomes main-line. Right now I have
a browser that isolates misbehaving web pages (Chrome) and a browser that
allows me to have a million open tabs simultaneously (Firefox).

If I could only choose one I'd choose the browser that isolates misbehaving
web pages but both is even better.

~~~
nnethercote
Electrolysis will initially only have two processes: one for chrome (i.e. UI)
and one for web content. More content processes may be used in the future, but
we will move very slowly and carefully in that direction. I consider the
several-hundred-tabs-open use case to be an important one, and will do my best
to ensure it continues to work in the future.

I personally think the number of browser processes shouldn't exceed the number
of tabs because you won't get any responsiveness improvements beyond that, and
it'll keep the memory usage reasonably low.

